# Batman Begins: Pictures of the Bat-suit!



## Klaus (Jul 28, 2004)

The original page is here. 

According to the site, these pictures seem to be taken for use in creating promotional/marketing material, but leaked to the 'net. WB has not confirmed their authenticity, but they look very similar to earlier, officially released pictures.

Here we can see that the "finned gloves" of earlier bat-suits have turned into bracers.

For me, it looks cool, but I want to see it in action. What do you think?


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jul 28, 2004)

Man, they really should make the bat logo darker.


----------



## Psychotic Dreamer (Jul 28, 2004)

Other than missing a giant yellow target on his chest it looks pretty good.


----------



## HeathcliffeSlocumb (Jul 28, 2004)

Give me the original from 1989 with Mr. Keaton any day...


----------



## Ferret (Jul 28, 2004)

Looks good. Not to shiney either.

Did I just imply Shiney !=good?


----------



## Klaus (Jul 28, 2004)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> Man, they really should make the bat logo darker.



 Darker? It's black rubber! How much darker can it get? 

Psychotic Dreamer -> The yellow target was created later in the comics because DC couldn't trademark a simple bat, so they made up the bat-symbol. This suit harkens back to the original symbol (which is now the current symbol in DC comics)

Heathcliffe -> As far as previous Bat-suits go, the one from Batman Returns was better than the first one (which was waaay too stiff).


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jul 28, 2004)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Darker? It's black rubber! How much darker can it get?



 It's grey rubber.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 28, 2004)

It goes well with the Bat-Tank.


----------



## DonAdam (Jul 28, 2004)

I kind of miss the yellow bat symbol, even though it looked silly. I always liked the Frank Miller rationalization: people wonder why I wear a big yellow target on my chest. I can't armor my whole body.

The briefs on the outside, though, are not missed.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 28, 2004)

not to throw stones...makes him look fat!


----------



## KenM (Jul 28, 2004)

Why is the utility belt a totally different color then the rest of the suit? Makes it stand out, makes you a target.


----------



## Krug (Jul 28, 2004)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> not to throw stones...makes him look fat!




I thought so too...


----------



## Klaus (Jul 28, 2004)

KenM said:
			
		

> Why is the utility belt a totally different color then the rest of the suit? Makes it stand out, makes you a target.



 I don't know, but did you notice it's the (original/current) "pouches" belt, not the (60s-70s-80s-TV series) "ciliders" belt? I like that!


----------



## orbitalfreak (Jul 28, 2004)

Best part about it... no Nipples!

And yes, it does make him look fat.


----------



## Umbran (Jul 28, 2004)

Yeah, but real armor doesn't make a guy look svelte, y'know.  It actually has to have mass and thickness to do it's job.  If it made him look slim, it wouldn't be plausible.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Jul 28, 2004)

HeathcliffeSlocumb said:
			
		

> Give me the original from 1989 with Mr. Keaton any day...




Ugh. Really?

I never could get behind that costume, personally. Sure, it looked pretty good standing still, but it was _way_ too stiff. Even if Keaton had the martial arts and acrobatic chops for Batman, there's no way anybody could have actually moved in that suit.

This one's still slightly bulky--I wouldn't say "fat" as others have--but it actually allows for a full range of movement. (We've actually seen picks of Batman crouching in this outfit, something that I never believed Keaton could actually have done.) I feel it just looks better, in general, as well, but that's just me.


----------



## stevelabny (Jul 28, 2004)

im gonna need to see this in action, cuz the first picture looks much shinier than pic #2. 

the main problem is that the bat-symbol does not stand out from the rest of the costume. even without the yellow circle, the symbol stands out in the comics because it is ALL black, and the costume is a much lighter shade of grey.

i barely even noticed the bat symbol in the first pic.


----------



## frankthedm (Jul 28, 2004)

I would say fat.


----------



## Jamdin (Jul 29, 2004)

Looks like the action figure will be good


----------



## NiTessine (Jul 29, 2004)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Darker? It's black rubber! How much darker can it get?




The answer is none! None more black!

For what it's worth, I like it. The second picture does look a bit stupid, but it's because of the overly dramatic pose, not the suit.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 29, 2004)

NiTessine said:
			
		

> The second picture does look a bit stupid, but it's because of the overly dramatic pose, not the suit.




Again not to throw stones...but I know if *I was * wearing the batman suit *I would * be making overly dramatic poses.     I am Batmaaan!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 29, 2004)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Again not to throw stones...but I know if *I was * wearing the batman suit *I would * be making overly dramatic poses.     I am Batmaaan!



 Good to know I'm not the only one.

*pulls cape over face* Batman away! *runs*


----------



## Klaus (Jul 29, 2004)

Where's my Prince tape with the Batman soundtrack?...

"Gotta go to work...

... Batmaaan...

Gotta go to work...

... Batmaaan..."


----------



## Mouseferatu (Jul 29, 2004)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Where's my Prince tape with the Batman soundtrack?...
> 
> "Gotta go to work...
> 
> ...




 

You must be flogged for reminding me of that awful musical catastrophe.  Especially in light of what's looking like it might be the best live-action Batman interpretation ever.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 30, 2004)

Everyone knows there is only one, true Batman!

"So...help me...Cat...woman."


----------



## Klaus (Jul 30, 2004)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> You must be flogged for reminding me of that awful musical catastrophe.  Especially in light of what's looking like it might be the best live-action Batman interpretation ever.



 My work here is done!

To the Batmobile!


----------



## Bloodstone Press (Jul 30, 2004)

Fat. Definitely. 

 Otherwise, pretty cool.


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Aug 7, 2004)

I wish it were more of a jumpsuit and less of a suit of armor.


----------

